
Ask HN: What would you do if you will lose your fingers - prgdjz
So I have been thinking about this for quite a while now. What would you do if you&#x27;d lose your fingers (one or more)?<p>Provided that most of you use their hand to write in front of a computer, that would be a very interesting problem in case somebody for any reason lose the ability to use some fingers.<p>Not to mention that it would be a problem regardless, but especially for those who are paid for typing in a keyboard
======
giantg2
One finger gone - not a biggie. Most people can adapt to using the next
closest finger. It'd be a little worse if it was a thumb.

All fingers and thumbs gone - that would suck. Hopefully the bionic options
improve and come down in price. Otherwise, automation and voice commands would
be a big help for most things.

Frankly, interacting with the computer would be worse than if you had your
fingers but I would rank that very low on the list. Computers have more
accessibility tools than most physical objects. Imagine trying to open jar
lids, using can openers, undoing twist ties - and these are common barriers to
eating many foods just to survive by yourself.

